

Programming languages and their relationship styles - dochtman
http://maradydd.livejournal.com/293666.html

======
jmillikin
If you're going to make a comparative list of anything (programming languages,
spoken languages, cultures, phones, whatever), for crying out loud limit it to
things you know about! Padding the list out with things you've only read of in
youtube comments does nobody any favors.

Based on the descriptions, I'd guess the author only has experience with C++,
Python, Prolog, and possibly Java. That's a bit like someone who's only ever
eaten frozen waffles, frozen pizza, and canned soup trying to write a
comparative list of world cuisine.

~~~
kenjackson
I thought she did a good job with Lisp, Logo, and Haskell too. The Ada one
left me completely perplexed -- as someone who wrote a fair bit on Ada in the
90s. What does this mean, "However, your tendency to wear the bondage and
discipline gear all the time, as opposed to when your lover asks you to bring
it out, frightens people off. You need to learn to stop calling people "worm"
and "slave" in front of their mothers."?

~~~
chc
I think it's a reference to Ada's reputation for being a "bondage and
discipline language": <http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?BondageAndDisciplineLanguage>

~~~
archangel_one
I don't find it works well in this metaphor though, because the stereotype of
Ada is that it's straight-laced and proper and thus popular with the
Department of Defence. To me that doesn't mesh at all well with this picture
of it bringing out the bondage gear to play "Mistress of Pain" of an evening.

~~~
chc
I agree. I would have gone with a Catholic school headmistress or something
like that. I was just explaining where the (overly literal) description came
from.

------
r00fus
> Logo: Lisp's adorable 7-year-old niece who likes to play with her toy
> turtle. On casual conversation, she proves to be disturbingly worldly and
> well-informed. You resolve not to let your kids play around Lisp's house.
> Thinking about using Logo in any serious way makes you feel a bit dirty.

That was hilarious and disturbing at the same time.

------
smcl
Weird, sometimes the text is in second person ("Your older sister is the most
popular...") other times third ("Python cares deeply about you..."). Not
particularly entertaining anyway.

~~~
droz
Agreed. Consistency would have helped a lot.

------
wh-uws
I like this from the comments

"C#

Well, you're a big girl now -- all grown up and the heiress of a promising
diamond mine. But you're also a politician bucking to be the first female
president. You've promised to be everything all of your predecessors were and
everything they could not be.

You look strangely familiar like an old girlfriend who has had a facelift and
who has been in the witness relocation program. The wig and wheelchair don't
fool those who can smell your scent and those of us who see that little switch
at the back of the wheelchair that says "/unsafe" which is a euphemism for
"release the whore" or “Unleashed! Now S _cks And F_ cks Everybody.”

Once flipped, you'll be doing all of the nasty things we secretly like, but
hired you not to do. But once we know you can be that whore, that's all you'll
ever be... and at the dinner-party / political fund-raiser, your diamonds will
still sparkle. Wipe your mouth, honey. "

------
krobertson
Ruby's talks about popular older sister... who is that supposed to be though?

~~~
davidchua
I believe it could be smalltalk?

~~~
technomancy
It's Perl. (This was written a while ago.)

------
kunjaan
S/N is too low.

